# I'm new to comics - please check mine out



## FloppyPony (Jul 17, 2020)

Name: Pippi the happy pupper

Style: Single comics with wholesome themes and cute characters

Theme: designed to make you smile or laugh or teach you something about being nice

www.furaffinity.net: Pippi the Happy Pup - Ant Friend by FloppyPony

I am trying this out. I'm new to this type of comic as I usually do short comedic ones and dont draw them well. I am trying harder here. trying to go for the kinda stuff you see on r/wholesome on reddit. Let me know what you think. Any advice on how to write or layout comics like this would be awesome ^w^


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

Cute! Keep at it : )


----------



## snailienz (Nov 14, 2020)

This is very cute! I would suggest making the panels have a "gutter" (aka the white space between panels) so they dont bleed together, and keep working on anatomy. You'll get there! Very excited for you!

If you want a reference specifically for making comics, here's a book I suggest!:





						Amazon.com: Making Comics: Storytelling Secrets of Comics, Manga and Graphic Novels: 8580001066806: McCloud, Scott: Books
					

Amazon.com: Making Comics: Storytelling Secrets of Comics, Manga and Graphic Novels: 8580001066806: McCloud, Scott: Books



					www.amazon.com
				




He tells you a lot about the theory behind storytelling and art techniques specific to comics!


----------

